# I Hate Lattice @#$%!



## Tmrrptr (May 4, 2007)

Lattice should be outlawed!

Well, this wasn't lattice, but the trellis was close enough to be miserable.

Fresh sappy #3 grade doug fir posts, beams, and rafters, topped off with rough sawn 2 x 2's.

We used a custom blend of semi - transparent bean oil stains and it came out well enough...

Just about 800sq ft of area, coverage was called out at 100 - 125per G so I figured 8 gallons... Then I couldn't locate a key part for my hvlp gun and blasted it with my little graco pump turned all the way down using a 413 tip.

Still too much overspray! and the wind came up in periodic gusts! LOL
...Just had to stop, here and there, 'til it calmed down, and blast some more 'til it gusted again. Ended up using 11 g's.
...Oh well, it's just money! Off in the wind!!
NOT good.

8hrs for 2 workers to mask and spray... plenty backrolling.
Some of it would suck it up, other places it would run off!

A bunch of cardoard over the top controlled the overspray, kept it off the roof, but was better to shoot the field from an angle where some would roll over the top and give it part of a shot.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

Tmrrptr said:


> Lattice should be outlawed!


I agree! :thumbsup:


----------



## slickshift (Apr 8, 2007)

Oh...I thought you said "lettuce"

I like lettuce


----------



## Rich (Apr 26, 2007)

lettuce


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Came out sweet looking. I just bid a similar trellis project like that. Told the customer $1800 and he nearly dropped over dead. That trellis in the picture, I'm guessing, has over 1000 s/f of wood. Nice job. Is the stain something commercial or WT or RS?


----------



## YubaPaintPro (Mar 2, 2008)

Job well done! Looks really nice.


----------



## daArch (Mar 15, 2008)

Tmrrptr said:


> Lattice should be outlawed!
> 
> Then I couldn't locate a key part for my hvlp gun and blasted it with my little graco pump turned all the way down using a 413 tip.
> 
> Still too much overspray!


Don't no one use brushes anymore ???

















Looks real good from here !!!


----------

